# Photos of the long awaited new doe. Confirmed bred!



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

...And I'm so excited for these kids! I have had this girl mostly paid for now for months. Picked her up this last Wednesday and made the final payment. Her momma was sad to see her go, but she'll have a spoiled home here. Introducing, Bellafire NIC Latifa:










Poppy Patch Nicolodeon x Purple Camas Farm Zena

She is a super sweet doll! She fit right in with herd and gets along well. I couldn't be happier! And she is confirmed pregnant with at least twins by ultrasound to:










These kids are easily the most exciting I'll be having this year. I want a doe and a buck at least, but ideally two does and a buck. But thats being picky. Really picky would be wishing for blue eyes on everyone and moonspots on at least one doe.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!! Very pretty!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Love the color!! She is exciting and can't wait to see her offspring. Would they be black and tan, do you think?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She was bred to this buck last year and produced two doe kids that looked like daddy, tan with moonspots. One of them had pretty wild moonspots too. I also think one had blue eyes. If I could custom order kids and be super picky I'd want a tan, blue eyed and moonspotted buck to keep, a black doe with blue eyes and some moonspot to keep and an additional doe of any color that hopefully had either the blue eyes or spots to sell.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

firelight27 said:


> She was bred to this buck last year and produced two doe kids that looked like daddy, tan with moonspots. One of them had pretty wild moonspots too. I also think one had blue eyes. If I could custom order kids and be super picky I'd want a tan, blue eyed and moonspotted buck to keep, a black doe with blue eyes and some moonspot to keep and an additional doe of any color that hopefully had either the blue eyes or spots to sell.


 :thumbup: 
Sounds like a nice order.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice!!! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

She is lovely. Black is good. Really good.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Isn't she purrrty! Love the blacks! Also love that buck -- he's gorgeous! Congrats and hope your order gets filled :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful!! You should get some awesome kids! Hope she has what you want! ray:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree she's a beauty :greengrin: but I'm partial since she was my sweet baby boo... I'm SO happy that she's got a good loving home :thumb: 
She's got the most fabulous slick, silky, shiny black coat - even now in the dead cold winter...loved that about her


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty! Congrats...and wishes for some beautiful babies!!


----------

